# Logo Choices



## kylie_au (Aug 6, 2014)

When i first started selling, which was just a couple of local markets in country towns, i had a cute little flower.
Then, when i could afford it i paid for logo design, this is where that took me 





Then life got in the way and i've missed it everday these past couple of years.

Now i am getting back to what i love best, i decided to look at a new logo, again paid for





At first i was happy enough with the latest version, but for some reason i'm just not sure.
So, i thought i would share with all of you and see what you all think.

This is another concept they sent:




NEW CONCEPTS



So what do you all think of these?


----------



## CaraCara (Aug 6, 2014)

I like the clean, fun look of the first logo and the wording in the second logo.  Not much help, sorry. The second logo is more 'sophisticated'. Either way, both are well done.


----------



## jade-15 (Aug 6, 2014)

Personally, I prefer the second one.  I like the first one, the second just appeals to me more.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 6, 2014)

I agree the 1st is fun and the 2nd is more sophisticated. My eye was drawn to the fun. Something about the scattered bubbles really made me smile. I guess it'll depend on the look you're going for - fun or sophistication. Maybe a blend of them by adding some bubbles floating out of the top of the image on the left? I'm no graphic artist that's for sure so it may not work for you. Both look great though and I like the simplicity of text and graphics! :razz:


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 6, 2014)

Like most of the others, I like the font better in the second one, but I like the look of the first. I'm confused by whatever that is to the left on the second one. Are they cattle horns with bubbles between them? I can't tell what it is. I think the bubbles look too contained. They should be more random, like in the first one.


----------



## kylie_au (Aug 6, 2014)

navigator9 said:


> Like most of the others, I like the font better in the second one, but I like the look of the first. I'm confused by whatever that is to the left on the second one. Are they cattle horns with bubbles between them? I can't tell what it is. I think the bubbles look too contained. They should be more random, like in the first one.



I had to smile at this comment. No not horns, i think it is probly meant to be a " from behind" symbol of a body. you know think of a person sitting?
Well that is what i thought it was meant to be.


----------



## kylie_au (Aug 6, 2014)

The first logo does have that fun & funky vibe to it, and i did love that. 
Is it too funky? 
Is it more memorable?

The second is more sophisticated.
Is it more memorable?

I have added one of the other design concepts that was sent to me .


----------



## LBussy (Aug 6, 2014)

CaraCara said:


> I like the clean, fun look of the first logo and the wording in the second logo.  Not much help, sorry. The second logo is more 'sophisticated'. Either way, both are well done.


+1 to that ... ask if they can make that change maybe>



kylie_au said:


> I had to smile at this comment. No not horns, i think it is probly meant to be a " from behind" symbol of a body. you know think of a person sitting?


Exactly where I was going ... it looks like a person about to do terrible things with bubbles in their body.


----------



## robosqu1d (Aug 6, 2014)

My immediate thought was 'back of a naked woman with a flatulence problem'.
Sorry.
Prefer the other one.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Aug 6, 2014)

I strongly prefer the look of the first one.  Don't care for the second one at all, and the third one is ok, but forgettable.  First one is cute though.


----------



## TVivian (Aug 6, 2014)

The first one looks like the silhouette of a woman and her backside. I like the third one best.


----------



## CaraCara (Aug 6, 2014)

Oops, I didn't even see the 3rd one! I like it but not as much as the first one. What I like is the word handcrafted instead of natural.  Just my preference.


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 6, 2014)

robosqu1d said:


> My immediate thought was 'back of a naked woman with a flatulence problem'.
> Sorry.
> Prefer the other one.



ROTFL.....yup, all of those bubbles have to go somewhere! OK, now I like the look of the third, but using the font of the second. I think the font in the third one looks kind of juvenile.


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 6, 2014)

I really like the first one. It's clean and fun!


----------



## kylie_au (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok, have decided to go for 3rd time lucky.  I'll post new logo concepts in a few days when i get them.


----------



## Dahila (Aug 6, 2014)

Guys do not get me wrong but paying for such poor design is outrageous.   Please choose the artist someone who is a designer and get nice logo.  Sorry to burst the bubbles...


----------



## Ktaggard (Aug 6, 2014)

I would combine the font and line of the second one with random bubbles of the 1st and 3rd one. That's just me.


----------



## kylie_au (Aug 6, 2014)

Dahila said:


> Guys do not get me wrong but paying for such poor design is outrageous.   Please choose the artist someone who is a designer and get nice logo.  Sorry to burst the bubbles...




Who do you recommend?


----------



## Jeanea (Aug 6, 2014)

I like the second one. But I agree this is basic design work.


----------



## cerelife (Aug 7, 2014)

Ktaggard said:


> I would combine the font and line of the second one with random bubbles of the 1st and 3rd one. That's just me.


 That was exactly what I was thinking! And BTW, my first impression of the pic in the second was that it was an odd rendition of reproductive organs with bubbles roblem:


----------



## Jeanea (Aug 7, 2014)

I thought it was a tub


----------



## eucalypta (Aug 7, 2014)

To be honest: 
The 2nd one: crockpot? Bubbles upside down.
When using all capitals, they should be the same size.

The 3rd one doesn't differ much from the 1st?!

Perhaps a cleaner font and just a few bubbles round the "B" ?

If you pay them, they might think a bit more outside the box .....


----------



## Ktaggard (Aug 7, 2014)

cerelife said:


> And BTW, my first impression of the pic in the second was that it was an odd rendition of reproductive organs with bubbles roblem:



Yes. That was my first thought when I saw it, as well. Too funny. 
If two of us saw that, there's bound to be others. Probably don't want that on a logo.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 7, 2014)

I like the first one. I am not understanding the design on the second logo. I am not a fan. The tagline on the 2nd and 3rd would be perfect with the 1st logo.


----------



## Relle (Aug 7, 2014)

Ktaggard said:


> Yes. That was my first thought when I saw it, as well. Too funny.
> If two of us saw that, there's bound to be others. Probably don't want that on a logo.



Me too, to the above :shock:. I would put Artisan soap, instead of Handcrafted, it sounds more sophisticated.


----------



## LBussy (Aug 7, 2014)

Dahila said:


> Guys do not get me wrong but paying for such poor design is outrageous.   Please choose the artist someone who is a designer and get nice logo.  Sorry to burst the bubbles...


These are concept drawings.  Having gone through this with my brother for his company, the artist will generally refine the choice based on feedback.  To judge these based on face value (at least what I have learned) would be like judging a painting by the pencil sketch.


----------



## Dahila (Aug 7, 2014)

Lbussy, I am a bit equipped to criticize it. We learned in school how to do it, and it is not way to do it.  I had done some, many actually.  I think you should find someone who goes to art school.  Young person they are the ones who think outside the box. I am thinking about a student. Web designers are also good at designing logos.  Logo is something that catches the eye and is easy to remember, and recognize. It is very important that you chose something wisely, it will be your signature)  
So far there is nothing to chose from.  The concept drawing are kind of not very original.  Oh maybe I should not say anything.... I do not mean to offend anyone.


----------



## LBussy (Aug 7, 2014)

Dahila said:


> Lbussy, I am a bit equipped to criticize it. We learned in school how to do it, and it is not way to do it.  I had done some, many actually.  I think you should find someone who goes to art school.


If her potential clients were all Art students then you might have an argument.  As it is (as a consumer), I have about as much background to comment on it as anyone.


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 7, 2014)

Just a thought......I would want any image used in my logo not to be ambiguous. I think it should relate somehow to the product or the company name. You shouldn't have to look at it and think....what the heck is that? Bubbles.....good. The other thingy....not so much. 

If you have a photo editing program, (most computers come with a basic one, and they usually have some graphic images included in them, or you can import your own), you could play around with it and I bet you could come up with something really nice on your own. Logos and branding can be tricky.If you're thinking to yourself, well yeah, I guess that could work....it's not the right one for you.  Once you hit the right idea, you'll *know* it.  Good luck!


----------



## Ktaggard (Aug 7, 2014)

Here's my 2 cents worth on Logo and label design.  I fancy myself a pretty decent graphic designer - ametuer, that is. I love my Photoshop and am quite proficient in it. I have spent endless hours on my labels. At first, I had fancy professional looking labels. I think they would have been fine in boutiques and retail stores, but I realized that for craft shows people like simple,  crafty looking labels.  I think you have to know your audience. I think this logo design is very simple and basic, but I think it works just fine for promoting handcrafted, artisan  products at craft shows and markets.


----------



## Susie (Aug 7, 2014)

I am neither graphic art trained, merchandising trained, or anything else remotely professionally qualified to give an opinion here.  Read on at your own risk!

I like the bubbles on the first one.  A lot.  I kind of like the font on it also(more than the other 2, at any rate).  I like the phrasing of the second one better.  Don't like the last one at all.


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 7, 2014)

Well said, Susie! Out of three, the first one caught my eye instantly! Having said that, I have no background of art/graphic, only made hand made soaps for many years .


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 7, 2014)

I like the 1st and 3rd ones. Don't care for the second one - I don't get that red U shape that is holding the bubbles? Is it supposed to be a U or a cup?


----------



## Dahila (Aug 7, 2014)

LBussy said:


> If her potential clients were all Art students then you might have an argument. As it is (as a consumer), I have about as much background to comment on it as anyone.


I am a customer, and I put my attention on logo, colors,and the packaging
I would say I am average customer..

You guys are having the businesses you probably are right.  If I had to chose i would chose the first one too


----------



## OliveOil2 (Aug 8, 2014)

I really like the first one, it's cute and fun; but prefer the wording on the second one.


----------



## kylie_au (Aug 8, 2014)

Here is the new concepts. What do you all think?


----------



## Susie (Aug 8, 2014)

I like the last one.  Definitively the best of the bunch IMHO.


----------



## LBussy (Aug 8, 2014)

I like the first one as something more suited as a business card.  I like the last one as something that would catch my eye if I was walking through a craft fair and was thinking about buying soap.


----------



## seven (Aug 8, 2014)

last one


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 8, 2014)

last one and 3 are my favorite!


----------



## kylie_au (Aug 8, 2014)

I like the rainbow of colour across the top of 1 but not the font, and no 6 is pretty good, but I like the pink a bit darker / brighter. Having said that though I have not looked at them on pc only on tablet, so I dont know if the colour is bright or not on pc screen.

Are there any good label designers out there who dont cost an arm and a leg?
I can do my own labels, but am never happy, always "tweaking" them - I drive myself nuts over it in fact.


----------



## Dahila (Aug 8, 2014)

It seem that I am the only one who loves second one; neat and very much like I see logo) My second choice would be third one.


----------



## neeners (Aug 8, 2014)

Another vote for the last one


----------



## CanaDawn (Aug 8, 2014)

First or last one.  I like clean, straight-forward designs, and a lot of the second batch you were sent seem very "fussy" or "busy" to me.  I don't mind stylised images, but the one that is supposed to represent the back of a person is TOO stylised and not stylISH enough, in my opinion.  It also looks feminine, which may or may not be an issue (if you sell primarily to women, not so much, but if you have a men's line, it may not be the right visual)


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 9, 2014)

Once again, I like simple logo: the last one !


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 9, 2014)

I vote for the last one, too.


----------



## newbie (Aug 9, 2014)

I like the last one best too.

The first one is a bit busy and I think the 2 fonts are too incongruous. Maybe with a different font on the second line, it would feel more put together.

Second one makes me think of a paint store, for some reason. Somehow it doesn't feel like it's about bath and body products.

The third leaves too much open space. It's like the logo is an afterthought. If it were centered on the card, I think it would feel better, but nothing about it catches my eye except the wide expanse of emptiness. It's also too pink. There isn't enough balance in the coloring.

The fourth is too elaborate for my personal tastes. It's hard to read on the screen, but that's because it's small. I don't know how it would look as a label, but again, it's just a bit busy to me.

The fifth- well, I would just toss it. I get what the person is going for with the font but it just looks bloated, overstuffed. It's unattractive to my eye and the way the letters are full feels more like tension than relaxation. 

THe 6th is pretty good. I like the bubbles, the balance of colors is better, it's simple and fairly clean. it's the one that catches my eye immediately. 

That's my two cents, coming from a consumer standpoint.


----------



## robosqu1d (Aug 10, 2014)

The last one, definitely. 

The first is not too bad but the two fonts don't look right together. I do like the rainbow colour across the top though.

Number 3 looks like a pair of pink boxing gloves.


----------



## HorseCreek (Aug 10, 2014)

Out of those, the last one is the only one that appeals to me.


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 10, 2014)

The following is my opinion nothing more or less.  I'm not sugar coating any of this so please do not be offended by what is only my opinion. 

Out of the six newly posted

The first I see as more childlike.  I think it would be a great logo for a childs play place but not for a soap logo.

The second is ok but the N is lost in that bubble and the More seems to large and overbearing.

The third is ok but very monotone, not enough zip in it - it seems to blend in.

The fourth I have a hard time looking at.  It is way too busy unless you are wrapping your soaps for sale in lace.

The fifth - again too childlike and too "smeared" (for lack of a better term) it seems too squashed together.

The sixth I like but I think I'd like it better with more color.  Nothing rainbow or anything maybe one brighter accent tone.  The design is good easy to read  I like the underline, it is not overdone.


----------



## Susie (Aug 10, 2014)

Just figured out how to make those logos large enough to see well, and while I still like the last one best, could you get the artist to border the pink letters with black to make that pink pop more?


----------



## Kittie (Aug 10, 2014)

The only one I liked, was the first one next to the number 7 and I thought the colors used went nicely together. I think the very last one is nice too, but also thought it needed a few more bubbles, both white and blue. JMHO. I didn't like the techy designed versions using the red letters at all. I thought it detracted from the fun'ness of your soaps.


----------



## kylie_au (Aug 14, 2014)

here is the latest update to logo process. What do you think about this one?





working on a label mockup to see how it might look on a soap label.


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 14, 2014)

I like that but where the Bubbles n More is outlined in white I would try using a POP color, something bolder for an accent.  (Honestly I'm not sure what it would look like but it is the first thing I would try changing to enhance the logo) Maybe try using the purple/blue color that the next line uses.


----------



## vuladams (Aug 15, 2014)

I like the bubbles. I have a question though: is the "&" off-center, or is it just me? It seems like the space after "SOAP" is missing.


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 15, 2014)

vuladams said:


> I like the bubbles. I have a question though: is the "&" off-center, or is it just me? It seems like the space after "SOAP" is missing.



Yup! The space after "soap" is missing.

 However, I love the logo! :clap:


----------



## newbie (Aug 16, 2014)

I agree with the comment about the outline being more of a contrasting color rather than white and the spacing does need adjustment. I like Handcrafted or Artisan better than Nourishing, though. Overall, I like this logo.


----------

